

Yahoo Front Page, 2000 - ayu
http://web.archive.org/web/20000303000153/http://www2.yahoo.com/

======
ayu
Remember when 1024x768 was considered a big screen resolution?

~~~
pmiller2
Better yet, remember when Yahoo! was a directory and not a search engine? It's
really too bad curated directories don't scale well.

